# Special Announcement



## kaykay (Mar 20, 2007)

It is with a very heavy heart that I post this. As of 03-19-07 I have resigned as President of CMHR. This has been a really hard decision to make and I hope you will all understand. I cant even type this without crying so please bear with me. I feel like im letting my baby go and that is very hard to do.

My husband was diagnosed a year ago with wet macular degeneration in his left eye. He has had several treatments to stop it but they have not worked. He is almost totally blind in that eye now. His doctor is baffled over why he got it so young and why they couldnt get it to stop. So far it has not moved to his good eye but the dr told us this is a very realistic possibility. (the avg age of people with this is 70! he is only 43)

Because of this I will be heading to real estate school starting April 3 to get a Realtors license and go back to work outside the home. At this point we have to have a back up plan should his vision get worse. Our hope is that I can work Real Estate around the horses.

Right now I have to make my family my top priority and I knew there was no way to do this and continue to be President of CMHR.

Until a new President is named you can email Gini Acton or Ginny St Pierre with any questions or help you need.

Thank you all for being so supportive over the years and giving so much to CMHR.

Kay


----------



## Miniv (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Kay......my heart and prayers go out to you and your husband. You've done an amazing job with Chances Mini Rescue. You'll be missed.

MA


----------



## Gini (Mar 20, 2007)

Kay..

You are the backbone of CMHR and we will miss your leadership. Family has to come 1st

especially with what Rusty is going thru. We all understand why you have to do this. Please know you

are leaving with the thanks of the CMHR Board you have led, and some very grateful mini's

you have helped thru the years.

[SIZE=12pt]*YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Kay, I'm so very sorry but knowing you, you'll have a hand in here and there. I wish you nothing but the best which is what you have always given everyone else! :saludando:


----------



## tnovak (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear.....it's a tough decision, but do what you have to do for your family. I wish you the best. I was a realtor back in the late '80's. It's a busy profession.


----------



## shortymisty (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you leaving CMHR but now you are off to new adventures to help you family. Doesn't mean you're going away, just on to another chaper in your life. Family comes first and you've made a good decision for you, your husband and the rest of your gang. You will be triumphant in whatever you do :aktion033:


----------



## twister (Mar 20, 2007)

Kay, So very sorry to hear about your husband's loss of vision, best wishes coming your way in your new career. From reading your posts I know you are a strong person, you will succeed in your new endeavour.

Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't known of you for very long as I have only been a member here for s short period of time. I wish both you and your husband good luck. It sounds as if it was a difficult decision to make. Like most of us, our families come 1st.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 21, 2007)

You for sure have to put family first.

Best of luck, I know you can do it!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 21, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm so very sorry to hear this. You are right your family comes first and I wish you all well. I have looked forward to your post and your advice on here. Even when you said I could call you when Honey (Trisket) was pregnant. This is your baby and it's hard to let go, but know that CMHR will go on and be happy that you started something like this.[/SIZE]

Hugs,

Christy and family


----------



## tracerace (Mar 23, 2007)

(((hugs))) to you Kay. And I wish all the best to you and your hubby.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Mar 24, 2007)

Prayers are there for all of you!




: I know God will continue to supply all your needs. You are a strong and determined woman and I just know that whatever you set your mind to do; you will do it well. I want to thank you for all your hard work and dedication to these wonderful little horses. You have made a miraculous difference in their lives.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 24, 2007)

I applaud your willingness to make this decision. Often times, we let ourselves be pressured into doing something and to do it well means other things will fall by the way side. Prayers to hubby and Kudos to you for making a tough decision, but a good one! Thanks Kay for your years of work with CMHR, it takes people like you to make it happen, now take care of family!



:


----------

